# Help! Vet Messed Up, Seeking Answers



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I would be furious too. Granted, it isn't going to change what you do, but it was poor practice, with no chance of correction.

Personally, I wouldn't do the biopsy at this point. The risk from a second anesthesia at this point is significant (my vet and my doctors try very hard to avoid using anesthesia more often than once a year) and it isn't going to change what you are going to do.

Let your vet know what happened. I don't know if there is more than one emergency vet in your area, but it might change who your vet uses.

I am so sorry you are going through this. I lost my <3 boy to lymphoma. It's very sad they don't live longer.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would closely look at my bill and dispute some charges as appropriate.

Wishing your furrbutt a full and cancer free recovery.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Make sure you didn't pay for the biopsy! If they charged you, then I'd be busting down the door getting my money back! If anything, I would see about getting her heart, lungs, and liver checked out for status quo and play it by ear as far as how often you have them rechecked. 

One thing I feel is this is only urgent if you intend to pursue chemo or other methods to fight cancer if cancer was confirmed. If you plan to fight, then early detection is extremely important.

With my Danny we opted not to have the biopsy done on the basis that we would not put him through any chemo. And then of course he never woke up after surgery so it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a major mistake, and actually ridiculous for it to have happened since it is standard procedure to send tumors out for testing. 

I agree you need to review your bill and make sure they didn't charge you for the lab work that was not done.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This vet also needs to be reported to your state veterinary licensing association. This is NOT ok, and needs to be reprimanded.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

You received excellent comments and unfortunately you cannot go back and undo the errors. Now the most important thing is your dog's health. Since you're moving you might want to find a vet in the new area and possibly have a consult with them in advance so they have some background information. Dogs are pretty amazing so I hope you have lots of time with your dog. Good luck.


----------



## Hailee (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments so far! Whenever my vet at home has charged me for lab work, it has said "Histopathology." It does not appear my invoice has that charge on it, although there is a line for "Professional Services"? I am not sure what that is? 

At this point, I would not do chemotherapy (especially since we do not know for sure what it is). However, I have ordered "I'm-yunity," which I read has promising results in terms of improving quality of life and lengthening life for dogs with hemangiosarcoma. I think I will move forward with this treatment since it is natural - even if she does not have cancer, it will not hurt for her to be on a natural immune-system boosting treatment. Has anyone else tried this before?


----------



## Hailee (Jul 2, 2013)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This vet also needs to be reported to your state veterinary licensing association. This is NOT ok, and needs to be reprimanded.


How do you go about reporting this type of thing? And where does one find the rules/guidelines their state enforces? I guess I am just wondering on what grounds I would report this so that the board would not just dismiss it as a "mistake"?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would call and ask "What are professional services?". Especially since they were not professional!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hailee said:


> How do you go about reporting this type of thing? And where does one find the rules/guidelines their state enforces? I guess I am just wondering on what grounds I would report this so that the board would not just dismiss it as a "mistake"?


Here's the link for Ohio. I'm so sorry for what you're all going through!
AAVSB.org - Regulatory Agencies


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

As a human medical professional I am dumbfounded they didn't send a portion of the removed specimen for pathology. That is simply standard procedure. 

Maybe animals are different.

Again, simply speechless.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Of course, it is upsetting, but right now the most important thing is to think about your baby. I know somebody used some pills before that is suppose to keep bleeding in check, but I cannot think about the name of it. I will try to find out. 
My Golden died of hemangiosarcoma a little over three months ago, it was too late for him and it had spread to his heart, spleen and liver.
I would say, watch your fur kid really closely, any time she seems lethargic, won't eat, pale gums, swollen appearing abdomen, labored breathing, any of the above, take her to the vet immediately. Given all the symptoms she had in your original post, I would think yes, hemangiosarcoma and treat her accordingly. I agree with no chemo, personally. If my Toby had made it, if he had the cancer only in his spleen and the spleen had been removed, I would not have done chemo. Most of the time, hemangiosarcoma is terminal within a short period of time, either way about it. Why make them suffer more with the little time they have left? Sorry if I am being blunt. But, there are so few instances where a dog will live for several months with this cancer, so I would rather be prepared and make life more comfortable for her and spoil her rotten. 
Anyway, good look to Josie, I hope she will be feeling good and will be around for a long time to come. Who knows, maybe she is one of the lucky ones.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, I tracked down the meds I was talking about for bleeds: Yunnan Baiyao


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It appears that the Ohio Veterinary Medicine Licensing Board (OVMLB)keeps records of complaints against veterinarians and has some kind of disciplinary process. Filing a complaint with them may not do anything to help your sweet Josie, but it might help to prevent someone else from experiencing such a nightmare.

The OVMLB site is here: OVMLB. Look near the top of the left panel for complaint information.

Hugs and prayers for Josie and for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This makes me so sad for you and angry at the malpractice/negligence of this vet. It is standard practice to do histopathy on tumors that are removed. 

You say you would not do chemotherapy; however, the vet's malpractice leaves you wondering and in limbo. I've heard the stats on hemangio are actually more like 75% and I know from years of reading posts on this forum that some people are in that lucky 25% who get a benign diagnosis. You will never know absent some expensive and risky procedures. As a result you may be worrying needlessly and your Josie may be one of those lucky benign girls. As it stands you will always wonder and worry- and that is emotionally stressful and diminishes your time with your girl. My heart aches for you- I'd never want to be left in limbo like that. 

I would report this malpractice and I would send a letter to the clinic management and outline your concerns and ask them to refund your money for this botched procedure. That's what they should do at a minimum.... if they were resistant or unfeeling I'd be thinking of other ways to get this out in the public so others aren't faced with this dilemma in the future.


----------

